# Replacement for turbo c++ ide



## DizitalNovice (Mar 12, 2008)

Can any one suggest me a replacement for turbo c++ ide 3.0, the version which runs in dos mode, which can run the functions in graphics.h header file. Actually, I have a athlon x2 3600+ cpu with msi k9ngm motherboard. Whenever I try to run a 16 bit app, it crahes and msg appears as in the screenshot. If it cannot be resolved, then I'll need a replacement for c++ ide which can run graphics.h functions.


----------



## int86 (Mar 12, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520


----------



## DizitalNovice (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think RELO supports graphics.h functions. There is no graphics.h header file in the include directory of the Borland compiler.


----------

